# Conflicker.C Worm is Going to Strike again on 1st April 2009



## mrintech (Mar 29, 2009)

*Conflicker.C Worm is Going to Strike again on 1st April 2009*

A variant of Dangerous* Conflickr Worm*, know an *Conflickr.C*, is Going to Strike Again on *1 April 2009*. Check out following Image to view How this Worm Attacks Computers (Click to Enlarge):

*i43.tinypic.com/1551e8k.png​


> According to Snopes, on April 1, each infected computer in the botnet will call home and ask for conflicker C instructions. Some people speculate that a big catastrophe will occur, with millions of computers down and the Internet disabled similar to the predictions of the infamous Y2K. The fact is nobody really knows what will happen, we have to watch and find out.



*Read More Here*

***Removal Instructions/Tools and Important Links / Information*

* *www.microsoft.com/protect/computer/viruses/worms/conficker.mspx

* *www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2008-112203-2408-99&tabid=3

* *www.f-secure.com/v-descs/worm_w32_downadup_al.shtml

* *support.microsoft.com/kb/962007


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 29, 2009)

AprilFool  ?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 29, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> AprilFool  ?


*smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Laughing/lol-034.gif


----------



## mrintech (Mar 29, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> AprilFool  ?





Disc_Junkie said:


> *smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Laughing/lol-034.gif


I am not joiking  It's really gonna strike


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 29, 2009)

I hate April 1st. You just can't tell whether someone is joking or telling the turth.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I hate April 1st. You just can't tell whether someone is joking or telling the turth.


Nope I read this in one of the Tech Magazine too,

*You all can check out:* *www.news.google.com/news?pz=1&ned=us&hl=en&q=conflicker+worm*www.news.google.com/news?pz=1&ned=us&hl=en&q=conflicker+virus&as_qdr=w&as_drrb=q&cf=all 

Just wanna share so that you all can update security products and update to any patches/important updates


----------



## yippee (Mar 29, 2009)

i don't think mrintech is kidding....


----------



## Coool (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm ready to fight with it


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 29, 2009)

BRING IT ON*tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn:obZewNuV7pbLdM:*www.ihearyasureyado.com/store/item_images/No_Fear5.jpg I AM PREPARED


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 29, 2009)

This isn't a joke, it's true. I too read it somewhere in today's newspaper.


----------



## Sathish (Mar 29, 2009)

s. its serious. norton & macfee already prepared wit a removal tool.. so download it & scan on 1st week april..  also, pcworld has an article & informed in its march edition..


----------



## mrintech (Mar 29, 2009)

*Precautionary Steps*

Taken from Here: *www.microsoft.com/security/portal/Entry.aspx?Name=Win32/Conficker



> *Steps*
> 
> *Take the following steps to help prevent infection on your system:*
> 
> ...


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 30, 2009)

Mrintech, dude, it's not conflickr. It's conficker. (I call it ficky )

Anyhow, I'm prepared. Bring it on! I saw this on avast's website:-


> source:*www.avast.com/eng/about-april-1st.html
> 
> *avast! is ready for 1 April; are you?*
> 
> ...



Also, another security tip for all:-
Disable Autorun!
XP users should run gpedit.msc. Go to Computer Configuration > Administrative templates. Click on system. Double click on Turn off autoplay. Enable it for all drives.

Vista users should go to Autoplay Policies in Administrative Templates in the group policy editor as stated above.

OFFTOPIC: How come you removed Goku's picture??? And what's with that wise young hen???


----------



## Coool (Mar 30, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> OFFTOPIC: How come you removed Goku's picture??? And what's with that wise young hen???



Mrintech not gonna tell u.........Leave it


----------



## mrintech (Mar 30, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Mrintech, dude, it's not conflickr. It's conficker. (I call it ficky )



At Some places it is known as *Conflicker too or w32.downadup*: *www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=conflicker&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq= 

But yeah the original name is *Conficker*


----------



## lywyre (Mar 30, 2009)

I know a bug is there on one of my Desktops, though I ain't sure whether it is the conflicker and the rest of my Desktops are patched. I gonna watch what that parasite is going to do on 1st April .


----------



## serpent (Mar 30, 2009)

lywyre said:


> I know a bug is there on one of my Desktops, though I ain't sure whether it is the conflicker and the rest of my Desktops are patched. I gonna watch what that parasite is going to do on 1st April .



hackers always say that it was the old computer lying in the corner unnoticed that
 always
 grants
 access to the whole network
im suspecting something to happen politically as always circumstances like this and under sea cable cut are used as cover for something else important happening


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, I have a friend with Norton 2009. He is extremely careful. How do I ensure that it strikes him ?


----------



## mrintech (Mar 30, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> OK, I have a friend with Norton 2009. He is extremely careful. How do I ensure that it strikes him ?


When it striked earlier How many people were sure who got infected like hell???  No one can tell what it will do, what sort of computer/network it will strike and what will be it's after effects....


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 30, 2009)

mrintech said:


> When it striked earlier How many people were sure who got infected like hell???  No one can tell what it will do, what sort of computer/network it will strike and what will be it's after effects....




I have updated my Zone Alarm 7 just now. Can it bypass the firewall too??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 30, 2009)

Is the worm "smart" as to ignore systems if they are not windows ?
If yes, you can mask windows as linux or osx and you should do just fine


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 30, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Ha ha


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 30, 2009)

Remove Conficker.C files and dll’s

%System%\[RANDOM FILE NAME].dll

Unregister Conficker.C registry values:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\netsvcs\Parameters\”ServiceDll” = “[PathToWorm]”

Source: *removal-tool.com/confickerc-conficker-c/


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 30, 2009)

will my kaspersky internet security 7.0 will protect from this worm ???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 30, 2009)

Well why not give the internet a break for that one day if everyone is so scared?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 30, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Why not use Linux for that day at least than giving internet a miss?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 30, 2009)

^^Or you can spend the whole day in digit forums through knoppix live cd


----------



## serpent (Mar 30, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Well why not give the internet a break for that one day if everyone is so scared?


agreed 
we should honor our isp's for providing flawless high speed internet for all through out the year right?


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 30, 2009)

Many ppl are thinking it's April Fool. But if it's real?


----------



## nsalgaocar (Mar 30, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> Why not use Linux for that day at least than giving internet a miss?



thats d best thing to do... unless a hardcore windows fan wants to install all d available stringent antiviruses, firewalls, ..... n implement all d possible safety measures.....

doing all that wont even b worth d trouble... bcuz u donot know whether ur pc is infected...... and also noone is sure of what exactly Conficker.C will do.

bst thing to do - install linux or just boot frm a live cd and surf d net tension free


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 30, 2009)

Take a break & rest for one day. Keep some heavy download in linux & go to sleep or go out & enjoy.


----------



## Indyan (Mar 30, 2009)

mrintech said:


> At Some places it is known as *Conflicker too or w32.downadup*: *www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=conflicker&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=
> 
> But yeah the original name is *Conficker*


its also known as kiddo/downup/downadup


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 31, 2009)

serpent said:


> agreed
> we should honor our isp's for providing flawless high speed internet for all through out the year right?


I'm not sure about "flawless" but, Internet, yeah sure.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, today is the 1st. I have set my COMODO FIrewall to Paranoid Mode. Fully Prepared.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 1, 2009)

IS THIS Some kind of joke?


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 1, 2009)

Hats off to the author!


----------



## mrintech (Apr 1, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> Hats off to the author!


To whom????


gopi_vbboy said:


> IS THIS Some kind of joke?





Disc_Junkie said:


> Well, today is the 1st. I have set my COMODO FIrewall to Paranoid Mode. Fully Prepared.


Cool

*Check Out:* *tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/132464


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 1, 2009)

Linux is immune eh?


----------

